# Puppy Food versus Adult Food; Pooping



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

I've read on the forum before about whether it's okay for puppies to have adult food instead of puppy food, and I know there are people on either side of the debate. 

Is there any information you can provide on the topic? 

Our 14 week old Lincoln poops 3-4 times daily (occasionally 5xs). Typically when he wakes up, after breakfast (within an hour of wake up), late morning or afternoon, and after dinner. Not that that's a problem. He eats twice a day, but does have treats/kibble for training in the middle of the day, and I try my best to factor that in to his full food amount. 

Someone mentioned to me (on another site) that puppies who are on "puppy" formula tend to poop more than ones on adult food, so it made me wonder. Lincoln eats Fromm's grain-free Prairie Gold Puppy food. We just recently switched him to it very slowly, but we are getting low and will need to buy more food soon, so wondered about the puppy versus adult options. Considering buying the adult/life version instead of just the puppy formula.
Thanks in advance for the education!


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

When we got Gracie the breeder told us she would go a lot as a puppy, so I don't think that's abnormal for your puppy. We fed her TASTE OF THE WILD grain free -- all stages -- food. Now, at 4 she eats 1/4 cup of ACANA grain free 2 x a day. She usually will poop twice a day.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Mario was fed Fromm's adult formula from the beginning of his solid food diet, and so is our new pup. It's been that way for all of the dogs from both breeders, and they've never had issues with it. I'm pretty sure that most high quality adult food is a-okay for all stages. There are also arguments against feeding a puppy formula, but I'm not going to talk about that here as I haven't seen any actual studies done behind it.

Interested to see what others have to say on this topic.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

The number of poops you describe are not unusual for young pups. You will find that the number of poops will decrease as Lincoln gets older. That's not to say that food doesn't impact poops but little puppies just poop more often. Look at the more frequent poops as opportunities to establish sound elimination manners. Practice makes perfect!


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

KarMar said:


> There are also arguments against feeding a puppy formula, but I'm not going to talk about that here as I haven't seen any actual studies done behind it. Interested to see what others have to say on this topic.


One thing that I heard about puppy versus adult food is that puppy food promotes rapid growth, because it is calorie rich, and that this can be a problem for larger breed dogs who may grow faster than their bones can keep up.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The only people I know who are in strong favor of puppy food is the manufacturers, because it gives them more shelf space.

Puppy owners buy it because they get sucked in by marketing... not because it's any better for their puppies.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

nothing wrong with feeding puppy food, but here is what Sabine at The Dog Food Project says ... Dogs need a food product appropriate for their life stage 

This is what pet food manufacturers want you to believe, but it is just a way to secure their customer base early on and increase sales. The more items in a particular line of food, the higher the visibility of their product on a store shelf - an of course the more likely people are to buy and stick with the brand through the whole life of the animal. Fact is that a food declared as suitable "for all lifestages" will feed a growing puppy just as well as a lactating bitch, an adult or a senior dog - just the amounts you have to feed will change. Puppy and senior food is often more expensive than the regular type of food of the same brand, yet does not differ much in nutritional value. Compare the guaranteed analysis and ingredient list. 

Further, puppy food can cause large and giant breed puppies to grow at maximum rate, which is not healthy for them. A slower, more even growth results in far less risk of orthopedic problems and a healthier adult dog


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here is more on feeding puppies The Dog Food Project - Feeding Puppies


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

davetgabby said:


> here is more on feeding puppies The Dog Food Project - Feeding Puppies


Thanks all for the feedback. Sounds like it'd be okay for me to switch Lincoln's food to the grain-free adult Fromm ones.

Sounds like there is no validity to the idea that puppy food has more protein in it, thus making them poop more. Rather, it's about their systems not processing food as efficiently when they are still young, which changes over time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TamaraCamera said:


> Thanks all for the feedback. Sounds like it'd be okay for me to switch Lincoln's food to the grain-free adult Fromm ones.
> 
> Sounds like there is no validity to the idea that puppy food has more protein in it, thus making them poop more. Rather, it's about their systems not processing food as efficiently when they are still young, which changes over time.


Protein doesn't make them poop more... Bulk fillers make them poop more. And that doesn't have anything to do with puppy vs. adult food... it has to do with the quality of the dog food.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

krandall said:


> Protein doesn't make them poop more... Bulk fillers make them poop more. And that doesn't have anything to do with puppy vs. adult food... it has to do with the quality of the dog food.


That's why I don't feed kibble - bigger, more frequent, and smellier poops.


----------

